# Vote For your winner R.A.C vs S.T.A.R vs D.R.E.A.D...Smack Talking SmackDown



## BlackArcher (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok! The Competition is over.  
Most of you have exhausted your SMACK TALKING ability ...for now..anyways
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=190113

A few more 3D tournaments and I am sure it will be back on again...

But for now which team has won the First Smack Talking competition..

WHICH SMACK TALKING TEAM IS THE WINNER

 Is it R.A.C,  S.T.A.R. or D.R.E.A.D?

You decide..


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I hate to do it E. But i have to declare a tie, there is some good un's from both sides.... As i sat back and reread all of them...i laughed so hard, some at STAR, Some at RAC, and even a few at DREAD....Now after reading so much, my brain is dead.....


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 11, 2008)

Tha Rac


----------



## dmedd (Apr 11, 2008)

*re*

I think we're outnumbered....DREAD


----------



## badcompany (Apr 14, 2008)

R.A.C.


----------



## snake bite (Apr 14, 2008)

*rac*

R. A. C.  all the way baby!


----------



## countrytime (Apr 14, 2008)

Redneck Archery Club


----------



## dmedd (Apr 14, 2008)

*re*

Dadgum popularity contest!!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 14, 2008)

AAAAAWWWW! Dmedd are we upset bacause of the numbers?


----------



## dmedd (Apr 14, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> AAAAAWWWW! Dmedd are we upset bacause of the numbers?



Yep


----------



## dmedd (Apr 15, 2008)

*re*



hound dog said:


> Man this close for some of us.



W..H..A..T..E..V..E..R


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 16, 2008)

oh well we still shoot better... well some of us


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 16, 2008)

i've been gettin beat by one a lot lately hounddog.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 17, 2008)

fatboy BA said:


> i've been gettin beat by one a lot lately hounddog.


----------



## waits (Apr 17, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> oh well we still shoot better... well some of us



Please tell me who The Star team is wondering who  Talk to me Blue Doom, Give some examples.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 17, 2008)

We got the under 20yr old group wrapped up.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 17, 2008)

waits said:


> Please tell me who The Star team is wondering who  Talk to me Blue Doom, Give some examples.



im speakin about some in the pro novilice class with me not yall up in hunter who i will be shooting with next year
lets see yalls 17 year old candidate ill out shoot him then take his money


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't know about a 17 year old but i do shoot novice and i am a star member.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 17, 2008)

*Youth*



Matt Sowell said:


> im speakin about some in the pro novilice class with me not yall up in hunter who i will be shooting with next year
> lets see yalls 17 year old candidate ill out shoot him then take his money


I;VE HAD MY 12 YEAR OLD SHOOTING NOVICE ON THURSDAY NIGHTS HE FINISHED 2 DOWN TONIGHT GONNA BE TOUGH NEXT YEAR [HOLLA]


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Apr 17, 2008)

I know a left handed 17 year old star member that could keep his money in his pocket and add a little of yours to it and he happens to be my younger brother


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> I;VE HAD MY 12 YEAR OLD SHOOTING NOVICE ON THURSDAY NIGHTS HE FINISHED 2 DOWN TONIGHT GONNA BE TOUGH NEXT YEAR [HOLLA]



was he shooting pins and a 12 inch or less stabilizer or his open setup??????


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> I know a left handed 17 year old star member that could keep his money in his pocket and add a little of yours to it and he happens to be my younger brother



all teams aside 
i wouldnt mind shooting with him
not many shooters my age
defenitley not many that can shoot good


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> was he shooting pins and a 12 inch or less stabilizer or his open setup??????



Yes he is!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Yes he is!



then by all means let him shoot in novice mabye he will outshoot me or any of us current novice guys
mabye he can beat ted strand


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 18, 2008)

doubt that.


----------



## waits (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> then by all means let him shoot in novice mabye he will outshoot me or any of us current novice guys
> mabye he can beat ted strand



We are just messing with you Matt. It is good to see shooters your age with such a passion for the sport. If you ever have any questions about any thing please feel free to ask and we will help you as much as we can. Don't let the high scores get you down buddy that will all take care of itself. This is some of our shooters first year in compitetion archery and they are doing great. FatboyBa started in the 140's and with hard work and determination he is one of the best in novice class. Keep working hard and when you get ready to step to the next stake good luck. Not bragging but I started shooting competition last year and learned quick. I worked hard and became a winner. I have already accomplished some of my goals this year. If i can offer any advice it would be don't rush away from sucess and don't be afraid to take the next step. There are people in your class that shouldn't be there. I realized that I was doing the sport more harm than good by shooting novice this year. Badcompany and I did the right thing and stepped to the next stake. Shoot novice this year and if you don't win out stay there next year. You will know it is time to move when you are mad about shooting 200. Work hard and keep shooting but don't mess with big c11, he is a championship wrestler and shooter. He is a great guy and like the rest of the S.T.A.R archery team be the first to congradulate you on a good shoot. Good luck to you and your father this weekend.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2008)

waits said:


> We are just messing with you Matt. It is good to see shooters your age with such a passion for the sport. If you ever have any questions about any thing please feel free to ask and we will help you as much as we can. Don't let the high scores get you down buddy that will all take care of itself. This is some of our shooters first year in compitetion archery and they are doing great. FatboyBa started in the 140's and with hard work and determination he is one of the best in novice class. Keep working hard and when you get ready to step to the next stake good luck. Not bragging but I started shooting competition last year and learned quick. I worked hard and became a winner. I have already accomplished some of my goals this year. If i can offer any advice it would be don't rush away from sucess and don't be afraid to take the next step. There are people in your class that shouldn't be there. I realized that I was doing the sport more harm than good by shooting novice this year. Badcompany and I did the right thing and stepped to the next stake. Shoot novice this year and if you don't win out stay there next year. You will know it is time to move when you are mad about shooting 200. Work hard and keep shooting but don't mess with big c11, he is a championship wrestler and shooter. He is a great guy and like the rest of the S.T.A.R archery team be the first to congradulate you on a good shoot. Good luck to you and your father this weekend.


Yeah, what he said!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 19, 2008)

waits said:


> We are just messing with you Matt. It is good to see shooters your age with such a passion for the sport. If you ever have any questions about any thing please feel free to ask and we will help you as much as we can. Don't let the high scores get you down buddy that will all take care of itself. This is some of our shooters first year in compitetion archery and they are doing great. FatboyBa started in the 140's and with hard work and determination he is one of the best in novice class. Keep working hard and when you get ready to step to the next stake good luck. Not bragging but I started shooting competition last year and learned quick. I worked hard and became a winner. I have already accomplished some of my goals this year. If i can offer any advice it would be don't rush away from sucess and don't be afraid to take the next step. There are people in your class that shouldn't be there. I realized that I was doing the sport more harm than good by shooting novice this year. Badcompany and I did the right thing and stepped to the next stake. Shoot novice this year and if you don't win out stay there next year. You will know it is time to move when you are mad about shooting 200. Work hard and keep shooting but don't mess with big c11, he is a championship wrestler and shooter. He is a great guy and like the rest of the S.T.A.R archery team be the first to congradulate you on a good shoot. Good luck to you and your father this weekend.



who is c11?? he kaint handle the beast jk
ive been staying around 189 and i guess thats ok considering that ive been shooting a year this month before that i d never shoy a compound bow i learn fast too just not as much targets to practice on as you.


----------

